# Breeding or Fighting?



## lukeklos (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a group of 4 Nom. imitators in a 29 gallon bowfront tank. 
I have caught 3 of them "bear hugging" one another. One frog will be directly on top of the other, hugging the other frog. 
I purposely did not include the supposed sex of the frogs in order to rule out any biased opinions based on the sex of the frog. 
Is this "bear hugging" fighting or courting? 
Sorry for not including pictures, any time I tried to snap a pic they would scatter. :/


----------



## lukeklos (Dec 18, 2012)

Edit: 
FAIL! 
The supposed sex of the imitators are in my signature -_- 
Please try to keep an open mind.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Was there wrestling or was it a pigpile of frogs?


----------



## lukeklos (Dec 18, 2012)

frogface said:


> Was there wrestling or was it a pigpile of frogs?


They weren't really wrestling, they were kind of sitting still. And it was just 2 frogs


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Wait so was it 2 or 3 I'm confused


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

It was 3 different frogs on 2 different occasions.
Buddy


----------



## lukeklos (Dec 18, 2012)

Right, buddy! 
Thanks for the clarification. 
Sorry about that guys!


----------



## lukeklos (Dec 18, 2012)

Bump.
No one knows?!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd say it would be fighting, but just based off the "bear hugging". My larger leuc female occasionally "bear hugs" my other female...and it isn't friendly. I've even caught her hugging on the male sometimes too! She is a bully!


----------



## lukeklos (Dec 18, 2012)

Brian317 said:


> I'd say it would be fighting, but just based off the "bear hugging". My larger leuc female occasionally "bear hugs" my other female...and it isn't friendly. I've even caught her hugging on the male sometimes too! She is a bully!


So it would be wise to separate them ASAP?:/


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd just keep an eye on them, exp if one out of the 4 is constantly getting bullied. If you see any signs of weight loss, I'd remove the bullied frog and bulk him up. My leuc females fight a little, but both have good weight and no problems are seen from it. It sparks up breeding actually. 

Just monitor it and if it gets worse or you see a frog getting bullied constantly, I'd separate. With imis, pairs are best...but I've seen them successful in groups...just my 02 cents


----------



## Flowseidon (Jun 26, 2013)

i had a similar situation feeding my 2 vittatus this morning and it turned into what i assumed was some fighting with the slightly larger one bear hugging the smaller one while tapping its toes. then they just stopped and the larger frog started calling


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

With my trio of Epipedobates anthonyi "Highland" I've seen more than once the two males on the female during mating, a frog on top of the other hugging the frog below. But keep an eye on the situation: if the frogs fight, it's better to separate them. ...


----------

